# Moving jobs in Dubai is related to your degree level?



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Having a chat with a co-worker and she motioned that the amount of times you can move jobs in Dubai is directly in proportion to your degree level. So if you only have a high school degree you are only allowed to change jobs once. Bachelors she wasn’t sure about but assumed something like 2 or 3 times. Can anyone shed some light on if this is true or not?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Having a chat with a co-worker and she motioned that the amount of times you can move jobs in Dubai is directly in proportion to your degree level. So if you only have a high school degree you are only allowed to change jobs once. Bachelors she wasn’t sure about but assumed something like 2 or 3 times. Can anyone shed some light on if this is true or not?


You planning a career change? It's probably a good thing, don't want your 'kind' dragging us down


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You planning a career change? It's probably a good thing, don't want your 'kind' dragging us down


Ha Ha very funny. I am quite happy where I am thank you very much, sorry you're stuck with my 'kind' for the foreseeable future. 
No like I said we were chatting and I thought it was very interesting, if it’s true that is. I have never heard of a government saying you can only change jobs so many times due to degree level. It seens very odd to me.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Ha Ha very funny. I am quite happy where I am thank you very much, sorry you're stuck with my 'kind' for the foreseeable future.
> No like I said we were chatting and I thought it was very interesting, if it’s true that is. I have never heard of a government saying you can only change jobs so many times due to degree level. It seens very odd to me.


Lots of things are a little strange


----------

